# 17m2 conversion on P22



## .5461 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ive heard of this done, but cant find anything on it.

Any ideas on how?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

At the very least it would require a 17m2 barrel fitted to the P22 slide. I have not heard of one.


----------

